# Solid Perfume



## onlineshop (Feb 7, 2009)

SPAM removed by moderator.

It's easy to make, solid perfume opens the door to experimentation, creativity and individuality. Whether you're looking to set yourself apart with a unique scent or you're not so fond of the alcoholic undertones in most liquid perfumes, these instructions will show you how to create an inexpensive alternative.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 7, 2009)

The above is Spam. I removed a link to purchase retail perfumes. There was no recipe.

But since the topic was brought up let's explore it.

Yes, it is very easy to make solid perfume. here is a recipe at Lavender lane: http://74.6.239.67/search/cache?ei=UTF- ... 1&.intl=us


----------



## craftykelly (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks Tabitha


----------



## beadella (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanx for the link, Tabitha, and thank you for giving that spammy guy the boot!   :roll: 

Here is a question for anyone interested:  Have you had any feedback from your solid perfume customers (especially in the warmer climates) on their preference for the solid as opposed to the liquid oil type.

I just wondered, in the regular life of the user, if the solid had melted at some inconvenient point and you heard back about the subsequent disaster.  Maybe a rather silly or obvious question, but I would like any fb if you are in the mood to type.....


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Jul 20, 2011)

darn....that link must be very old...it lead nowhere.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2011)

http://www.lavenderlane.com/recipes/LBSP.asp?CartID=


----------



## flowersoap (Aug 13, 2011)

Thx Tasha  Can't wait to try this out!!


----------

